# Barking



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

I have had my 11 week old guy Róka for a little over 3 weeks now and we have been having some troubles with barking lately. Whenever he wants anything he barks and barks and barks. Wants attention - barks. Wants food - barks. Wants to go see that stranger ignoring him - barks. Wants on the couch - barks. Wants out of his crate - barks. His automatic reflex to frustration is to bark. I have been trying my best to ignore him completely and only give him what he wants after he has calmed and quieted, or in the case of wanting to go see people/dogs redirecting by asking for a few sits/downs, but it doesn't seem to be getting any better yet. Is this just a stage I have to get through by ignoring the behavior or are there any tricks? I can handle the barking but I'm starting to feel really bad for my neighbors.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh how I understand your frustrations! With Scout it was whining, but I remember wondering if she'd ever grow out of it. She did! 

I would use his barking to your advantage by putting it to a command. This video shows what I mean. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vtn8NhofOw


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hijack your post MsRosie but einspanner, what age did Scout grow out of the whining? Nudge is shocking with this and whines 24/7 to get whatever the brat toddler wants (that's what it feels like). I hold it together most of the time but lose it probably once a fortnight exclaiming to him that I don't understand what "ehhhhh ehhhhhh" means!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I honestly don't remember, sorry. Maybe around 5 months. It's just one of those many little signs they are maturing that gets lost among bigger milestones. Trust me, I definitely lost it more than once, too!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Barking can start out as a phase, but if you give the pup what he is demanding when he barks then he learns that barking = I get my way. Though it may quiet the dog temporarily, you end up training the dog to bark. Even if the pup is only successful in getting their way 1/5 attempts they will remember that one time that behaviour worked for them and continue trying. 

Be consistent and don't give in. Make sure as you said, the pup only gets rewarded for good behaviour. 

These pups have great lungs. In the meantime, bring the neighbours some wine as an apology and tell them your pup is in training


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

einspänner said:


> Oh how I understand your frustrations! With Scout it was whining, but I remember wondering if she'd ever grow out of it. She did!
> 
> They grow out of the whining? Yay! You have just made my day.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'll just keep ignoring him and telling myself it will pass. Maybe I need a mantra?  These little guys sure can be frustrating sometimes


----------



## mish2014 (Feb 28, 2014)

Our zeus is 11 weeks old and we have had him for 3 weeks now. here is an example of an evening ritual in our family. After dinner when its time to settle down with the family. We turn on the tv at 7pm and zeus' bed is in the living room with us. As you know V's love to be with the family at all times. Zeus will start to bark because he wants to sit on the couch with us. We have taught him to 'go to your spot'. His bed will have all his fave toys. When he barks to jump on the couch we pay him NO attention. Its funny cuz we whisper back and forth jokingly saying 'has he gone to his spot yet??" Eventually, he does notice that we ignore him so after a couple of minutes of barking he will whine and then turns to go to his bed and plays with toys. (mind you his tide up to a chair in the same room). After a good 10 minutes of quiet, we say good boy give him treats and invite him to the couch. Then a few minutes after that he naps. It has been 5 nights straight doing this and it is really sinking in....our pup does not bark much but I am wondering if you can incorporate this idea when your pup is barking. Like I would bring his bed in the kitchen while your cooking, etc...Oh and using the same routine over and over like clockwork I find pups learn faster.


----------

